# R.I.P. my precious Misty girl



## Jenlee (Mar 21, 2008)

I will stop at the Rainbow Bridge and yell for you. I could never live in eternity without you, my precious angel. You will be missed and loved forever. My heart is breaking. Go run and play as you are now free at last.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.  You took excellent care of her. She was lucky to have such a wonderful home with you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sad for you Jenlee. I followed Misty's health issues over the past several weeks, and you were so devoted and willing to do whatever it took to keep her healthy. And when nothing more could help her, you did what you needed to do to keep her from suffering. She lived a very long life and was so obviously loved. Nothing will make her loss any easier for you, but know that everyone here is grieving with you, and so many of us understand the depth of your grief. Wishing you lots of strength and sending much sympathy.


----------



## Jenlee (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you so much, I feel like my heart has been ripped out. I know I did the right thing for Misty, but it doesn't make it any easier. I had never had to euthanize an animal before, but she went so peacefully. I am so very grateful for that. She was so weak but while they were getting everything ready. I was standing near her and petting her but she got herself up and came over to the edge of the table and rubbed her little head up against me. I truly believe she was saying goodbye and letting me know it was ok.


----------



## Jenlee (Mar 21, 2008)

Blakeney Green said:


> I'm sorry for your loss.  You took excellent care of her. She was lucky to have such a wonderful home with you.


Thank you so much for the kind words.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was well loved and will always live in your heart. x <3 
It is never easy to have them go over the bridge.


----------



## Jenlee (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you so much! It is certainly not easy. I just wish I could fast forward months ahead where it doesn't hurt so badly.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh Jenlee, i'm so sorry. we do all know you did everything you could. and i believe as you do that she definitely was telling you it was okay that day. she was ready. our cats read us better than we think and are probably a whole lot stronger than us emotionally as well. we humans are so fragile i'm afraid. but Misty is a strong spirit and she WILL be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. she is happy and whole once again. keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Jenlee. i echo the sentiment that we are grieving with you and you have all our support.


----------



## Jenlee (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help and support over the past few months. The tears won't stop flowing. I don't have any children and Misty was my baby. It hurts so deeply. 

I am not very good with tech but would love to post a photo of my girl. Maybe when I can think more clearly, I will be able to figure it out.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Jenlee, I am so sorry for your loss. You gave Misty a wonderful life and she will always be with you. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you go through this time. This forum is a wonderful support group and will be here for you.


----------



## Oons (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I just went through this in November and its absolutely heart breaking. I am crying as I read your posts. My boy went peacefully too and we just have to think there is no more pain and they are up there jumping and running happily. i still have my moments but everyday it gets easier. Healing thoughts coming your way.


----------

